# Fenix



## Tribull (Aug 10, 2018)

Wondering if anyone collects Fenix? I think I’m going to, just ordered an E01


----------



## mcfarlie6996 (Aug 10, 2018)

I think many of us have Fenix lights, although not limited to them.


----------



## night.hoodie (Aug 12, 2018)

I would like to collect an LD01, E99Ti, the F15, UC02 and another E05ss. I am certain there are CPF members that have most of these safe in their collection. I do not think time will make these models less interesting or desirable. Personally, I do not mind they were mass produced nor exactly rare. I think they will be more rare in the distant future. I imagine some being found in the distant future, after kept safe in collections, and still inspiring awe.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 12, 2018)

What? There aint a Fenix collectors thread? 

Now there is. Yaaaay.

EO1 is my only Fenix, but good luck taking it from me. 

Edit: added a purple EO1. End edit.


----------



## ven (Aug 12, 2018)

I have a few fenix lights(some no longer as have parted ways over the years). They are a pretty decent Chinese brand, no doubt for me there. Some may think if you have 3 or 4 then its a collection of, so depends really on what is perceived as a collection.

I dont really do one brand, i like variety and choices along with.............well just different lights/tools. 
couple of lanterns, cl25r and cl20





tk75vn70 and rc40vn








pd35vn quad xpl 4000k x2 and xpl 6500k(iirc without checking card) x2= a very nice temp on the eye.




I have an e05ss somewhere as well.

Found it!





Will be some i have missed out no doubt.................


----------



## LeanBurn (Aug 12, 2018)

I only have the E01, the most bulletproof reliable light created by Fenix.

...and like George Costanza, I will leave on that high note.


----------



## magellan (Aug 13, 2018)

I can’t say I really collect them, but I do have a few: 

1. E99 Ti AAA
2. E05 SS AAA
3. LD01 SS AAA limited edition
4. 15th Anniversary Rose Gold Plated AAA
5. Fenix E01 AAA
6. LD75C 4x18650 or 8xCR123A
7. Vinh modded Tk75vn77 8x18650


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2018)

I really wish I kept my old Fenix lights. I had 3 of the original E11's - two black and one silver. The LD10 and LD20 were classics. I do have two PD32UE's. Still an awesome light!


----------



## colight (Aug 16, 2018)

I also won't call myself a collector, but I have a few Fenix lights. I've always been a big fan of Fenix thus have only those. I have:

1. UC02, 
2. UC02 SS, 
3. E01,
4. PD35 V2.0, 
5. F15 (the rose gold plated one), 
6. FD41, and a
7. TK75 2018, which I haven't tested yet. I'll get that opportunity quite soon, I hope. I've been wanting this TK75 for a long time! 

There were a few others which have found new owners over time (gifted by me, some willingly and some reluctantly ...).


----------



## archimedes (Aug 16, 2018)

... (advertising post removed) ...


----------



## PartyPete (Aug 16, 2018)

I have a few Fenix lights from over the years. Nothing really has caught my eye lately but I think next I'm due for a TK series light. But again, lots of competition out there. However, Fenix does make a good light. 

Off the top of my head I have:

1. E25
2. E12
3. E41
4. UC01
5. CL05
6. HL10 2016


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 21, 2018)

It is a little surprising there wasn't a collector thread before this for Fenix as they were quite popular and one of the earlier Chinese brands to burst into the market.Maybe a search would find one. Seems like the L1/L1P was one of the first really good 1XAA LED lights available. The P1D CE was one of first two production lights to use CREE LEDs and open a new world of LED flashlight performance to the market. The LOD was was probably the light that put single AAA on the map as a viable all around EDC. 

Seems like a lot milestones in our little world here at CPF so it certainly deserves a collector following. Other than the EO1 I haven't purchased any Fenix lights in recent years until I ordered the new LD02 V2 the other day. Couldn't resist the warm/UV combo! I don't have the P1D CE or any of the large lights but I do consider the L1P,LOD,P2D,P1 and a couple others valued lights in my collection.


----------



## Guitar Guy (Aug 21, 2018)

Personally, I COLLECT Maglites, I USE my Fenix and Malkoff lights daily.

I think I have 6 Fenix lights currently. I particularly like the E15, PD35 Tac, and TK47UE. In my experience, they're great lights, decent price, great customer service.

JT


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 21, 2018)

I collect them ALL!  Maglites are fun to collect though with all the color variations. Some of my collection are simply "users" that have been retired and that is true of my Fenix lights.


----------



## blah9 (Aug 22, 2018)

I've been very happy with Fenix lights. Let's see how many I can recall that I have:

1. TK45
2. TK75vnkt (modded by Vinh)
3. PD32UE
4. LD01
5. PD35
6. E21 (x2, one in each car with lithium batteries)
7. TK09 (x2, 2015 edition - my personal all-time favorite light to have around for general usage and EDC)
8. BC30 - unfortunately has gone missing,  - might need to pick up another once I heal up from a torn meniscus and get back to cycling

I have also gifted some others to people including LD01, LD22, PD32UE, TK41, E21, LD12, and a TK75 at least. They've all be reliable for us.


----------



## Sos24 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a few Fenix and think they are good quality lights. 
- I everyday carried a PD25 for about a year until it was recently replaced by an HDS. 
- The UC02 replaced the E05 as my keychain light, but both are good
- CL20 is still my favorite lantern.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 23, 2018)

For a very long time, I've always have an E01 in my pocket and an E05 on my keyring.

I see absolutely no reason to change that out to something else


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 23, 2018)

Seems like almost everyone is a current or former user including myself where my Fenix collection is "retired users".That bodes well for Fenix as their lights have found popularity but are there any dedicated Fenix collectors with a sizable collection actively seeking different variations?


----------



## din107 (Aug 30, 2018)

I have 2 Fenix:
1. Rare Olive L2D Premium Q5. Bought in 2008.
2. LD01 SS XPG-R5.
in wish list TK32 2016.


----------



## adept1 (Sep 5, 2018)

My first modern LED flashlight was a Fenix P2D Q5 in olive color. Unfortunately I lent it to a friend and he lost it in North Korea of all places! I then moved on from Fenix to other lights whose drivers handled rechargeable batteries properly. It was a great little light though.


----------



## Vemice (Sep 5, 2018)

Just two E01s.


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 5, 2018)

I’ve had a lot of great Fenix lights in my hands. Older pd32, ld12, ld22, ld11, e12, and of course a load of E01s. Never really had an issue with them either. Just good solid lights. The older ones like the L1P have a minimalist styling that still calls to me. The E12 is prob the closest style wise with current lights. I wish I had some of those lights back that I gifted or sold and have more than once thought of sending a Fenix to Vinh for an led swap.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Sep 11, 2018)

I've not bought any Fenix in a number of years after they changed their UI's; I used to love the head tight/loose = high/Lo user interface. All of mine continue to be users:

LD20 with Nichia 219b mod
TK20(!)
E21


----------



## Ishango (Sep 11, 2018)

I still have and have had many Fenix lights. Of all of them only once I had a problem with my PD30 and it was replaced promptly under warranty. Don’t like the new lockout function blinking twice to indicate lockout has been enabled on some newer lights. I use the lockout for a reason. I don’t want to have to explain why my pocket is flashing. Other than that great lights.


----------



## Incaorchid (Feb 5, 2019)

I really like Fenix lights.
I have a pic of my modest Fenix lites collection but cannot upload pics just yet.
Hopefully soon


----------



## Incaorchid (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 5, 2019)

Ballpark, I have 35 Fenix lights: not sure that qualifies as a collector but definitely my fav brand as a flashaholic! Have a few old Klarus and Nitecore lights too but I don't even consider buying lights from other brands anymore. 

Like posters above, loved the older Fenix lights - I mostly own models released between 2009 and 2013. Since 2014 I have mainly purchased headlamps, the TK09 and, more recently, the Fenix PD35 Tac. I got it because of the two-state UI which Fenix had introduced with the TK30 and TK12: it was activated by loosening and tightening the head twice in a short interval while the PD35 Tac has that function in the electronic button. The old LD and PD series also kind of had two states considering there were multiple modes with the head tightened or loosened. Most of the models released recently don't fit my needs but I have gifted a few! Looking forward to the Fenix TK09 Tac as it looks like it's going to be a multi-state light.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 6, 2019)

Great thread here !

lovecpf


On 9/23/2006, I received from David Chow's Fenix Store
(in Atlanta, Georgia) my first order EVER ! --

Fenix E0 "Dart" Natural (1xAAA)

Fenix E1 Natural (1xAAA)

Civictor V1 Black (1xAA)

Cost me $ 70.01 total order, with free shipping.


I still HAVE them all, and they are 
Quite Sentimental to me. 


However --
My Fenix E0 light has long since * DIED *.
:mecry:

No idea why . . . .


----------



## Sos24 (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a few Fenix that I find useful and like
UC02ss
PD25
LD12
CL20

I am also considering adding a PD35 for a higher lumen light.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Apr 18, 2019)

I started with Fenix and have a fondness for their styles and quality. 

I have a few E01, three E05 stainless, an E99Ti, an E12, three E20s no shake (very tight beam), an LD 12, a PD35 TAC and a PD25... and here's where it gets fuzzy. I bought two giant lights, one is a TK something and it takes that huge 26xxx something battery, then I bought another that focuses and it uses the same monster battery. Finally, I have a HL something 365 lumen headlamp which is great for many things.

So I really like Fenix but some of the lights I wish they would just have a single button to operate, it would be easier then fumbling around trying to find the side button.

My fav EDC is my E05SS. It's been reliable for 3 years now and I bought two spares just in case they quit making them. I run lithiums or eloops in them just to avoid any leakage.

Cool thread! I'm wanting some more Fenix in my collection.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 20, 2019)

E05 to go with my E01.


----------



## Sos24 (Apr 20, 2019)

I wouldn’t necessarily say I am a collector, but I do have a few Fenix lights.
- E05
- UC30ss
- LD12
-PD20
-PD25
- CL20


----------



## Rob.V (May 12, 2019)

This is somewhat of a collection right?
I'm using Fenix for years now. Never bought an other brand of LED light.
I ran into them when I was in the military. I saw a collegue with an L2D and had to have one.
That was the and of the big bulky Maglites on the belt.


----------



## longuylander (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello. This is my first post on this forum. I was compiling a list of my SAK, multitool, and knife collection (70 in all, right now) and realized that I also have eleven flashlights. As for Fenix, I have:

E05
F15
E15
E20
PD35 V2.0

My E05 is pretty beat up, and has been replaced on my keychain with a Lumintop EDC01. I'd EDC the F15, but I don't want to take it out of the box. The E15 is a bit big for a keychain, so I use it around the house. The E20 is great for outdoors, with a really good throw. I just purchased the PD35, and the battery is still charging for it as I type.

I've got a few small Nitecores (a Tini, a Tube, and a TUP in the mail). I've got a couple of Maglites (a Solitaire which gets no use, and a ML300L 3D which is used when my dog runs away at night).

My big question, considering this thread is about collection Fenix lights, is what number F15 people have. I have seen a lot of places talking about its limited run, but never giving a number. Finding the highest number can give us an idea. Mine is numbered 1087. Anybody else have a number they want to post?


----------



## novice (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't collect Fenixes _per se_, but I think that the L2D was my first "modern" compact flashlight, and my P2D was my front pocket EDC for years.

I appreciate the fact that my CL20 lantern and HL50 headlamp were designed to take either a CR123a, or AA cells, and I'm surprised that more lights aren't designed to have that ability (I'm sure there are some others I'm unaware of). Of course, the legacy design 3-cell C/P/G/Z Surefire lights could _take_ 2XAA, but it was more of a happy coincidence.


----------

